# BBC SO Core playback template for Dorico - dropouts etc.



## Stillneon (Nov 21, 2022)

I've just installed the PB template for BBC SO and I'm having trouble with playback: dropouts and notes not playing etc. The Spitfire player settings are default (not had a problem using it in Reaper). I'm on Win 11, 16 Core, 128GB RAM, Focusrite Scarlett 18i20 so shouldn't be hardware. This is with just a string section and horn line so not a full orchestra just 5 tracks.

Anyone have any Spitfire player setting suggestions that I can try?


----------



## sinkd (Nov 21, 2022)

Not a Windows user but have you tried different buffer settings for the Focusrite? ASIO guard is a possibility too. Check Dorico prefs as well.


----------



## Stillneon (Nov 21, 2022)

sinkd said:


> Not a Windows user but have you tried different buffer settings for the Focusrite? ASIO guard is a possibility too. Check Dorico prefs as well.


Many thanks. I run the Focusrite at 64 with no issues in Reaper but perhaps Dorico needs something higher. I'll check Dorico prefs.


----------



## swinkler (Nov 21, 2022)

There's obviously a difference the way Dorico handles multiple VST's vs. Reaper, but I wonder short of using VEPro if it matters that you might need to set the buffer size higher on your Focusrite? I say that because you're likely not concerned with latency for recording as you might be in reaper. 

I now I have to set my latency to 7ms or so but my computer specs are about a 1/3 of yours.


----------



## Stillneon (Nov 21, 2022)

No problem with Halion or Noteperformer so I presumed the Spitfire player was the issue. I agree I don't don't need to be too concerned with latency for recording into Dorico.


----------



## sinkd (Nov 21, 2022)

64 is pretty baller. Try 256.


----------



## swinkler (Nov 21, 2022)

Yeah I bet you're thrilled with 64 in Reaper.


----------



## Ivan Duch (Nov 21, 2022)

I use BBCSO, Reaper and Dorico daily. Reaper is amazingly efficient CPU-wise. Dorico is not that efficient nor lightweight. But that is mostly because it's doing a lot of stuff in the background Reaper isn't doing. 

So yes, expect Dorico to need a higher buffer and don't expect the same CPU usage from both.


----------



## Stillneon (Nov 22, 2022)

Ivan Duch said:


> I use BBCSO, Reaper and Dorico daily. Reaper is amazingly efficient CPU-wise. Dorico is not that efficient nor lightweight. But that is mostly because it's doing a lot of stuff in the background Reaper isn't doing.
> 
> So yes, expect Dorico to need a higher buffer and don't expect the same CPU usage from both.


Do you have the Spitfire player using the default settings?


----------



## Ivan Duch (Nov 22, 2022)

Also 64 is


Stillneon said:


> Do you have the Spitfire player using the default settings?



Yes, it's using default settings.


----------

